# Best Material for Tie On Nocking Point???



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I tie mine on with Halo or #62, depending on the size I am looking for. I used a slightly larger diameter Halo for the bow I set up a few days ago. I don't need to use Halo but I have it and it does not take much. I have also used dental floss.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

I use 130 lb. Dacron and just tie a knot like you would on one side of a D-loop. Pull tight cut and melt end. Very small but won't allow arrow to slide down string.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't know that it's the best, but dental floss works great.


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

.030 tied on with a nail knot, be sure you tie it going (or the same direction as with your serving), works great.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I've been using #4 Nylon forEVER. No issues.


----------



## Greenjoytj (Aug 10, 2013)

pursuit said:


> I am shooting 3 under and from what I have read I am going to use a bottom nock. I want the bottom nock to be a smaller tie on one. What is the best material to use on Halo serving? Thanks


BCY Fibers, here is quote from their web site: http://www.bcyfibers.com/Serving.php

"Nock Point and Peep Tying Thread
100% high tenacity nylon, bonded to improve abrasion resistance. Will not fray when cut. High strength, weather resistant. Available in red or black.

Approx. diameter: .020"
Spool sizes: 75 yd. jig spool"

This product has a resin coating to help it stick to the serving & to prevent the thread from untwisting when cut off the spool. I have tried many other types of thread most work well but I like this purpose built thread the best.
I still flame melt the thread cut ends an squash them flat into the freshly tied nocking point.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I use whatever I have laying around. Usually a strand from an old bowstring, but I've used dental floss, waxed leatherwork thread, etc. Never had one come off unless I took it off. 

KPC


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

IMO, “best” is subjective…as there are many options that will do the trick. Most often I use unwaxed dental floss. Unwaxed readily accepts a drop of glue or a spot of clear nail polish, which usually holds it all together for as long as I need it. That said, a little trial and error is probably the best means of finding out if you might have one material that becomes a personal favorite...just have to start somewhere. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

pursuit said:


> I am shooting 3 under and from what I have read I am going to use a bottom nock. I want the bottom nock to be a smaller tie on one. What is the best material to use on Halo serving? Thanks


serving works... dental floss is what I typically use... anything that will stay in place... :grin:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Nock serving


----------



## bogeyrider63 (Aug 17, 2006)

I use bcy nylon serving, 400 multi.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I use BCY 3D in white, easily seen in low light.


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

catman-do said:


> .030 tied on with a nail knot, be sure you tie it going (or the same direction as with your serving), works great.


This is what I do.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I used some old B50 Dacron today and it worked really well. I don't make Dacron strings much anymore. It gives me something to do with the material I have left.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

I have used a number of things. The prettiest is served on as Rick Barbee shows in his Facebook video. The smallest is from dental floss, and the truth is it works very well and is durable. Saturate it with glue; superglue or arrow glue. If you wax your serving well first you may be able to screw your floss up and down the string for fine tuning, even pulled tight and with superglue on it. That is what I try for. - lbg


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

I use a strand of B-55 ... never had a problem with it


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I am of the opinion that it truly doesn't matter.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

BarneySlayer said:


> I am of the opinion that it truly doesn't matter.


Hence the reason why I use dental floss.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Sauk Mountain said:


> Hence the reason why I use dental floss.


So long as you don't use the dental floss first...


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

I just found an endless loop dacron string that I think came with a Samick Sage I had years ago. Looks like I have enough tied on nocking point material for several lifetimes.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Sauk Mountain said:


> I just found an endless loop dacron string that I think came with a Samick Sage I had years ago. Looks like I have enough tied on nocking point material for several lifetimes.


Thanks for this bright idea!


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

RoscoeP23 said:


> I use 130 lb. Dacron and just tie a knot like you would on one side of a D-loop. Pull tight cut and melt end. Very small but won't allow arrow to slide down string.


This!


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Dental floss here. I like to coat them with a small layer of superglue and give them a nice hard shell. Makes it easier to spin/move them on my string imo.


----------

